# Fix plastic screw holder



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have a sidekick 3, and the only problem is that on the back housing, it had two spots to hold 2 screws for the screen. One day I dropped the phone, and I guess it feel in such a way that it put too much force on the screws that held the screen on.

The screws went into to round screw holders built into the housing of the phone. They split multiple times so now they won't hold the screws tight enough so the screen stays on tight enough. The electrical part of the phone is perfect, if I hold the screen on.

I want to fix it so the screws do stay on, but I don't know how I would glue the plastic together. It is all there, you can push it together, but as soon as you put the screw in it divides apart again.

I'm not worried if I fix it and can't take the screen off any more. It is just a back up phone that I have, and I don't think the phone will ever break in the little use it will get.

I have looked on ebay and can't find the back housing to just change it, which is what I would want to do if I could ever find it, but they only have the front housing.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Use something like epoxy and rebuild the screw holes. Just fill it in and drill a new hole, after it dries.

My favorite epoxy is "JB Weld" they make a 5 minutes set one, so you don't have lot time. Let set a couple of hours though. JB Weld will just about hold any thing to anything, as long as it clean.

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I was thinking of something like that, just didn't know if it could be done or not. Thank you.

When I drill out the holes, do I drill them slightly undersized so the screw can make the threads in the repair or how would I get the screws to hold in place tightly?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, sightly undersize hole. if you end up with to big a hole, just do it again.

BG


----------

